# Blue Marlana Video from last three trips.



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my second attempt at editing video. Click "HD" before watching or it's kind of blurry.

Thanks for watching!!! ~ And please don't judge my mediocre cockpit skills too harshly. I'm old!

video will be back up shortly. sorry


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMfhUZCzcsY


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video Dave. That was one heck of a weed line in the second segment.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW!!! awesome video.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys make a helluva team!!!

Jim


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

We were right behind you pulling into Sabine on Saturday for the blue angels. We were the cape when you turned around. We were all drooling over ya's boat. Good job with the bills. We hope to get back out there soon.e


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Very "tournament" size. Well done!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! Appreciate it. 

I love those cape horns. Marlana caught her biggest marlin to date on one a year or so ago. 

Beautiful boat. Go tear 'em up!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome work Dave! Envious of your success on blues without having to run close to Texas!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Awesome job!!!!


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

WOW! Awesome video!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Awesome work Dave! Envious of your success on blues without having to run close to Texas!!


 
Thanks! We have been extremely lucky fishing some nasty water this year. I wish we had the range and resources to always fish the blue, but that's not to be. Until then we just keep checking Hilton's and holding our breath.

Hope y'all get out there and slay 'em soon. Love your posts, and admire the family run/crewed boat. Good job!


----------



## TheJunkyardDog1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome job on the video, too cool!


----------

